# atheros arbxb63



## ngj31uk (Jul 15, 2009)

hi i am after the wireless atheros arbxb63 drivers for xp could anyone help thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please go to device manager and then to the device click on + to expand the view then right click on the device, and choose properties the go to the driver details tab,and get the hardware id = pci\ven,and dev and post the details


----------



## ngj31uk (Jul 15, 2009)

hi thank you it finds 2 and its a laptop the following 2 are

pci\ven_168c&dev_001c&subsys_10261a3b&rev_01\4&161948&&0&0030

and

pci\ven_1039&dev_0191&subsys_c10b1631&rev_02\3&267a616a&0&20

cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is related to the first Intel PRO/Wireless Drivers - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
this is for the second SiS - Welcom to Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation.


----------

